# Hotspot usage



## Shalom73 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi,

If I am using someone else's Mobile Hotspot, will it help their battery life if I turn my Wi-Fi off or turn my phone off?

I know if they turn off THEIR hotspot, it will help their battery...but can i do something on MY own phone to help them preserve their battery...like turning my phone off or turning of the Wi-Fi on my phone & not having them turn off their hotspot?

Sorry, I'm repetitive...just trying to be clear.

Thank You kindly


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Shalom73 said:


> If I am using someone else's Mobile Hotspot, will it help their battery life if I turn my Wi-Fi off or turn my phone off?


No....that has nothing to do with the battery life. Those are two independent devices. Whether you turn off your wifi or turn you phone off has nothing to do with their devices battery.


----------



## Shalom73 (Jul 4, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> No....that has nothing to do with the battery life. Those are two independent devices. Whether you turn off your wifi or turn you phone off has nothing to do with their devices battery.


Ok, Thank You!


----------

